# Whats the best all around **** hound



## curious_hunter (Sep 9, 2005)

I am interested in **** hunting and would like advice on the best all around **** hound. Or atleast the best for my area and preferences. I already do a lot of squirrel hunting and would like a dog that i could use either way, **** or squirrel. Also I live in an area where there are quite a few coyotes and I want to get a dog or dogs that can possibly survive or have better odds in case of a run in with a coyote or coyotes. Please help I'm new to this kind of hunting. Although I'm new to this kind of hunting I am familiar with dogs and have raised dogs my whole life. 

Thank you,
Trevor


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

Can you give us an idea of your hunting style and what kind of a dog you are looking for. (handle, hunt range etc.)

Would also be good to know if the dog will double as a house pet or will striclty be a hunting dog.


----------



## curious_hunter (Sep 9, 2005)

I guess I would like to get a dog that is fairly easy to handle. The area I hunt in varies from gently sloping hills to corn and bean fields and 5 to 15 acre woodlots. I also cover a lot of ground when I'm hunting, so I would like to get a dog that has enough energy to run several locations. I would really like a dog that can keep up with both squirrel and ****. Also I would like it to be able to pick up new things fairly quickly. The dog could possibly double as a house pet depending on its disposition. It really doesn't matter to me if the dog can double as a house pet or not. I just need it to be able to hunt ***** or possibly be trained for squirrel.


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

If you are covering small plots of land I would suggest a small cur as you can train them to hunt a little closer. They can hold their own on just about anything and will tree both squirrell and ****.

Hounds are great but they will range out as far as they need to in order to get treed. If you do not have miles of land to run I do not think a hound would be the best selection.

I think you just need to find the breed of dog that fits you and start working on a short list of breeders with good lines and consistant workers.

Personally I like the mountain curs and plott hounds.

Good luck.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

There are many breeds available that should fit your requirements as far as squirrels and *****. If you want a dog that opens on track, I would look at the leopard cur or one of the hound breeds (walker, bluetick, redtick, black and tan, redbone, or plott). If you want a dog to hunt more with you, I would look at the mountain, black mouth, or stephens cur. The hound breeds do tend to cover more ground. Some of the cur breeds or strains are silent on trail. Some people like this and some don't. You are welcome to e-mail me for more information. [email protected]


----------



## dugfish (Jan 11, 2002)

Go Blue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curious_hunter (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for your help. You can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Get a good treeing walker dog to start out with for the *****. forget about a hound to run both **** and squirrel. Bright nites a **** and squirrel dog might tree both and waste a lot of time and energy. If you want to go on a coonhunt pm me I always have an empty seat for anyone who wants to run and try it out.


----------



## eino (Jun 19, 2003)

Curious_ hunter, from what you say you want in a dog, I have to agree on getting a Cur. I have almost zero experience with **** hounds. I do know though that a Cur will do a good job on both squirrel and ****. I have two MT. Curs. One lives inside and is as good a pet as you could ask. The other lives in the kennel because I also have a beagle in the house. I don't want all three in here. If you want alot of info on Cur dogs go to www.sqdog.com. One thing to consider is that most people will say to start them on squirrels. Too much **** hunting might make them like **** a little more than squirrels. But there are alot of people who turn them out for squirrels in the day and **** hunt them the same night. There are a few breeders of different types of Curs in MI. If there is any way I can help let me know.

Ed


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

Curious_hunter...

I agree with others that hounds would not be that good for the type of hunting you intend to do. I had hounds for years, and have not found them to be close hunters at all as a general rule.

I now hunt Decker Rat terriers, they range in size from 22-40 pounds and have been known to hunt everything from squirrels to Jaguar in Brazil. Yet they are a great companion dog when not in the field.

I don't want this to sound like an advertisement. If you would like more info on them feel free to contact me. [email protected]

Clyde


----------

